# Sunshine Coast Brewery brew day - 1st March



## edschache (15/2/14)

Hi BABBs members,
Per Mark's email the details of our Sunshine Coast Brewery brew day are below. Get in quick this is a great deal and should be an awesome day.
If you're not a member of BABBs but are interested in joining us please email Mark ([email protected]) as there may be room for ring-ins. PUBS members have 7 places allocated which are being organised through PUBS so please contact the appropriate person there.
Cheers,
Ed

Our brewery trip with PUBS will be on Saturday, 1st March to the Sunshine Coast Brewery. The beer being made on the day is their English Best Bitter.
We have a 24 seat coach organised where the seats are $15 each . There will be meals & beer available to purchase all day at the brewery bar.

Wort Cubes are $30 each. Wort cubes will be offered to people attending the day first, with any remaining available to non-attendees. The number of wort cubes is capped at 30 - first in and PAID will qualify. Your wort cube is not secured until you pay.
Yeast will be down to the individual brewer to supply, but the idea is that we all use different yeasts and bring the results to our May meeting for comparison. 
The bus pick up will be 9.00am at Holland Park busway (with another stop at Kallangur for PUBS members), and we will depart the brewery at 3.30pm with similar stops on the return journey.

Payment to reserve your seat and/or cube is by direct deposit, details as follows:

A/C Name: Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers
BSB: 484 799 
A/C #: 046479820

Please quote your name in the reference field , and with 7 seats allocated to PUBS members I would recommend you pay by direct deposit asap to secure your seat.
I am sure you will realise both the cubes of wort and bus fares are great value, and being subsidised by our club.


----------



## edschache (15/2/14)

The other thing we should possibly do is mention on here what yeast we intend to use for our cube.

After 2mins of thought and a quick scan of the Craftbrewer yeast options I'm going to put my name down for Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II. Crisp, clean, dry with good malt character. Sounds pretty safe to me (given how infrequently I brew I want something I will enjoy drinking) and it's something I haven't used before.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## edschache (17/2/14)

lunchtime bump


----------



## Parks (19/2/14)

I might hit my cube with WY3068 for something interesting.


----------



## edschache (19/2/14)

bump - any other yeast ideas? anyone else keen to join the fun?


----------



## Aydos (23/2/14)

What's the interest so far ed? I'll be finding out on Monday if I can get the day off, are there still spots left?


----------



## edschache (23/2/14)

Hey aydos, yep still spots left as far as I know. Make sure you let Mark know if you intend to get picked up with the pubs guys (since that pickup location will be closer to you).

Ed


----------



## Aydos (23/2/14)

Mark from the committee?


----------



## edschache (23/2/14)

yep - just use [email protected]


----------



## Aydos (24/2/14)

Ok cool I'm in, I'll catch it from kallangur. Where is it leaving from?


----------



## Aydos (24/2/14)

I will put mine down with 1318 London Ale III.


----------



## Donske (1/3/14)

Today was fun, thanks for letting us PUBS members tag along. 

It was interesting talking to Mark about the BJCP tests that you lot have done as a club.


----------



## tallie (5/3/14)

No worries, Donske - thanks to you and PUBS for helping fill the bus. Sounds like everyone had a good day, myself included.

I'm just waiting to hear back about a couple of recipe details and will post them here eventually. In the meantime, if anyone took an original gravity measurement, I'd be interested to know (I think they were aiming for 1.046).


----------

